# beta on cottonwood and independence pass



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

Anybody have any beta on skiing Cottonwood pass, independence pass or any other backcountry skiing around the Twin Lakes area.


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I've done Independence as soon as the road opened from the Twin Lakes side in May and it was AWESOME. It's been a few years since I've been up there (Not much snow left by late May tis the reason). Anyone out there know if you can legally take a sled up there when the road closes for the winter?

By the way, Aspen for a late lunch at Coopers Street bar is the cheap way to go after a day of backcountry at Independence. At least it was five years ago or more.

Now that I'm more of an established snowboarder (I surf frozen water much better than when it's moving in a river), I'd like more info on backcountry in the Independence area.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

yes you can ride a sled up the road. i havent been towards the pass but the top of snowmass had enough to ski in some places last week but it was kind of scary. definitely needs more snow to be safe. i doubt the road is snow packed all the way down to the gate for a sled. but i could be wrong. its been warm...
peace.
MM


----------

